# Ex-con turned photographer



## limr (Sep 15, 2016)

Interesting. Not entirely crazy about the processing on some of the images, but they certainly do show a connection to the subjects, rather than suggesting exploitation. Very Diane Arbus.

A man studied photography in prison. These are the photos he took when he got out.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 16, 2016)

He's got talent.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 16, 2016)

I've taught at a local high security prison for three years and recognize that these men face a tough life when they eventually get out.
I have an acquaintance who served 30+ years for a truly horrific crime committed while on PCP. He earned a BA and MA while in prison and now works in civilian life on prison reform.
Referring to every person who has done time and gotten out as an '*ex-con*' means that their entire persona is condensed down to one part, probably the worst part, of his life.


----------



## Rick50 (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes, very Diane Arbus stuff but thats OK.


----------

